# Impresora Laser Samsung ML1665 para hacer PCB's



## fofo almarales (Jul 18, 2011)

Buenas noches a todos, mi duda como dice el titulo es de si alguno ha tenido experiencia con la Impresora láser ML-1665 de Samsung para hacer PCB's mas que todo por el precio (500-600 Bolívares Venezolanos, alrededor de 560 pesos argentinos). Hago la pregunta debido a que he leído en otros post que el toner de muchas impresoras no se transfiere bien del papel a la placa, así como también puede que dependa de la misma impresora, aunque he leído que por lo general las impresoras láser Samsung brindan buenas impresiones para pcb, pero no hablan de este modelo en especifico. Mi intención es imprimir tanto en papel transfer (azul) como en papel satinado (brillante, de revista).

Agradezco de antemano cualquier respuesta de alguno que tenga esta impresora y haya experimentado con pcbs.

Saludos Cordiales!

Armando.


----------



## djwash (Jul 18, 2011)

Son muchas las causas por las que el toner no se pega a la placa:

Mucha temperatura.
Poca temperatura.
Poca presion.
Mucho tiempo.
Poco tiempo.
Placa muy "pulida".

Por lo menos a mi nunca me paso que fuera la razon usar uno u otro toner/impresora, con cualquier impresion siempre que fuera sobre "papel brillante" (no de revista) y con el mismo metodo quedaban igual.

A lo que voy es que es mas maña (experiencia) que otra cosa.


----------



## sjuan (Jul 18, 2011)

pues yo tengo una samsung ml 1710, la compre de segunda y no me imprimio bien los pcb, luego lei que dependia del toner y me desilucione y comenze a realizarlos por fotograbado; luego se acabo (no tenia mucho) y compre toner para recargarlo probé de nuevo y tampoco sirvio pero luego se daño y lo mande a reparar y voala sirvio de nuevo, lo que sucede no es tanto si es un toner u otro, solo que sea de buena calidad, es decir propio de la marca de la impresora y no mandado a recargar en un lugar barato donde tienen de un solo tipo de toner para todas la impresoras sin importar la marca y peor aun es chino, y tambien que le hagan matenimiento al cartucho y de ser necesario cambien partes desgastadas como una banda de goma que limita el flujo de toner que se imprime y cuando esta sucio pues da impresiones muy claras, y lo ideal que cambien todo el toner pero no es muy ecomómico que digamos


----------



## fofo almarales (Jul 24, 2011)

Buen dia a todos, al final termine inclinándome por comprarla, pues solo quedaba una y estaba a muy buen precio. El vendedor (que casualmente también hace PCB's como aficionado) me comento que mientras el toner fuese original, no iba a tener problemas en la impresión de circuitos, el recargado me iba a funcionar bien para impresiones comunes pero puede que no para transferencia de toner al pcb. Sin embargo aquí en Venezuela el kit de recarga al parecer como que es mas especifico para esta impresora ya que trae su chip, no creo que sea como el original pero cuando toque probare a ver que tal y lo comentare aqui. Ya lo que me queda es volverme loco montando placas.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## fofo almarales (Sep 11, 2011)

Buen día, la impresora en cuestión ha sido un éxito en la transferencia de toner a las placas. Probé incluso con una HP Laser y queda mejor la samsung, puede que sea por diferencias en la configuración y no tanto por el toner, en fin. Para quien quiera comenzar a hacer placas y disponga de un presupuesto reducido, esa es la mejor opción. En lo personal ya he realizado unas 5 placas exitosas funcionando en estos momentos. Saludos a Todos!


----------



## sjuan (Sep 11, 2011)

que bueno que te funcione, nos gustaria ver tus placas


----------



## ivercingo (Ene 25, 2012)

hola  sigo sus  recomendaciones y  comentarios  y  e decidido a comprar una samsung  ml 2240 luego  le comento acerca de como me  quedaran los pcbs


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 27, 2012)

yo proximamente tedre una impresora marca brother en cuanto la pruebe comentare los resultados  

saludos.


----------



## xyboni (Ene 27, 2012)

viejo yo tengo la ml 2240 y me va muy bien con la impresion y para la pcb lo unico es no escoger un papel muy delgado ni grueso.uso propalcote


aa he hecho pcb para un pic18f67j60


----------



## osk_rin (Feb 16, 2012)

la brorher hl-2130 funciona perfecto para los pcb's comprobado


----------



## rodri_go100 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola, 
Yo tengo la Samsung ML-1610 con toner reciclado y me va perfectamente.
Imprimo en papel de fotografia satinado, y despues de limpiar bien la PCB el papel con la plancha durante unos 60 segundos, luego directa al agua, y sale muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## fofo almarales (Ago 16, 2012)

sjuan dijo:


> que bueno que te funcione, nos gustaria ver tus placas



No hay problema amigo, descuide un poco el foro, pero aun me mantengo activo. Aqui coloco algunas imagenes:

Mi primera placa, mejor dicho, la primera funcional, quedo un poco fea, tipico de novato. Era el prototipo de vehiculo controlado por luz que le hice a un amigo para que aprobara una materia de la uni:

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/8933/p1040434i.jpg

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/9227/p1040433r.jpg

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4987/p1040431t.jpg

Esta es mi segunda placa, un controlador con RTC y PIC16F877:

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/5396/p1040595f.jpg

http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/5434/p1040621g.jpg

Esta es mi 3era o 4ta placa, simplemente una placa que lleva un lcd y teclado matricial multiplexados por 74LS257, se conecta por una faja de 12 pines al micro.

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/2750/p1040643v.jpg

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1179/p1040644m.jpg

Ya en la actualidad he realizado unas 12 placas, desde las mostradas, pasando por controladores de motor de vehículos (Rele principal de motor) y sensores de temperatura, Hasta controladores de temperatura basados en PID por medio de Microcontroladores. Todos con la ML-1665, el toner aun mantiene un poco mas de la 4ta parte (he impreso decenas de documentos de oficina tambien), tengo con el 14 meses, el cartucho nuevo es costoso, pero la inversion se recupera con 1 o 2 placas que se vendan, lo que hace razonable su compra.


----------



## franc0 (Ago 16, 2012)

yo tengo la samsung ml3035 pues toner no consegui se me termino y no pude sustituirlo por el de hp por ke me salia muy clara la impresion  aparte de eso que el chip contador abia terminado su vida util para ese modelo me salia muy cara, pues coloque el cartucho de la multifuncional xerox 3350 y ahora con el cartucho de la xerox ya no me pide cambiar cartucho ni nada por el estilo


----------



## polyys (Nov 16, 2012)

fofo almarales dijo:


> No hay problema amigo, descuide un poco el foro, pero aun me mantengo activo. Aqui coloco algunas imagenes:
> 
> Mi primera placa, mejor dicho, la primera funcional, quedo un poco fea, tipico de novato. Era el prototipo de vehiculo controlado por luz que le hice a un amigo para que aprobara una materia de la uni:
> 
> ...



En que precio lo consigues?
Si tuvieras que tirar un numero aproximado de impresiones que has realizado con un toner entero, cuanto seria masomenos??

estoy averiguando por comprarme una impresora laser para imprimir apuntes de la facu y PCBs. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Nov 16, 2012)

Buenas a todos, les transmito mi experiencia con la Samsung ML1665. He hecho muchas placas utilizando papel de revista y realmente quedan muy bien, incluso con toner recargado. Se las recomiendo si quieren comprar una impresora para hacer palcas. 
Saludos!!


----------



## Rafzy (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien aqui usa alguna impresora HP para sus PCB ya que acabo de comprar una P1102 y no me ha dado buenos resultados, tengo dificultad para que el toner pegue, quisiera escuchar experiencias o alguna recomendacion yo uso el metodo del acetato o trasparencia, si alguien sabe de alguna impresora buena para este metodo le agradezco me lo comparta.

PD: en la tienda donde la compre me harian el cambio por la Brother HL-2135W o la Samsung LM-2165W 

De antemano gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 23, 2012)

Rafzy dijo:


> Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien aqui usa alguna impresora HP para sus PCB ya que acabo de comprar una P1102 y no me ha dado buenos resultados, tengo dificultad para que el toner pegue, quisiera escuchar experiencias o alguna recomendacion yo uso el metodo del acetato o trasparencia, si alguien sabe de alguna impresora buena para este metodo le agradezco me lo comparta.
> 
> PD: en la tienda donde la compre me harian el cambio por la Brother HL-2135W o la Samsung LM-2165W
> 
> De antemano gracias.



Hola...si utilizas transparencias para laser perfectamente podes utilizar la plancha y trata de limpiar la placa y luego sumergirla virgen unos minutos en ácido para darle un pequeño mordiente...limpiarla con agua solamente, secar y después y por ultimo transferir el toner sobre una superficie con mayor adherencia. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2012)

Rafzy dijo:


> Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien aqui usa alguna impresora HP para sus PCB ya que acabo de comprar una P1102 y no me ha dado buenos resultados, tengo dificultad para que el toner pegue, quisiera escuchar experiencias o alguna recomendacion yo uso el metodo del acetato o trasparencia, si alguien sabe de alguna impresora buena para este metodo le agradezco me lo comparta.
> 
> PD: en la tienda donde la compre me harian el cambio por la Brother HL-2135W o la Samsung LM-2165W
> 
> De antemano gracias.



Mi experiencia es que la mejor impresora para hacer PCB es la Ricoh Aficio 180 que lamentablemente ya no existe, otros modelos de Ricoh no me dieron buen resultado.
Además poseía la gran ventaja de imprimir hasta formato A3 lo que me daba la posibilidad de hacer impresos del tamaño que se me ocurra.

Modelos de HP he probado varios y todos dieron buen resultado, y mejor aun con toner *NO* original.
Actualmente empleo una HP 3300 con cartucho de toner reciclado por mi.

La peor impresora que probé fue una Toshiba, no recuerdo el modelo, que directamente NO transfería *Nada*, quedaba la placa tan limpia como antes de pasar la plancha.

También tengo un par de Brother 8080, pero no se me ocurrió probarla   
 "Todavía"


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 23, 2012)

Sisas esas impresoras viejongas molan al piso " imprimen muy bien" esa Laser Samsung ML1665 imprime bien tengo una por ahi, para PCB tengo la Pro 400 M401n y los saca retequebien, a mi parecer si es de la serie Samsung con una Ml3310nd  queda uno bien mancado....


----------



## Rafzy (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, despues de hacer varias pruebas en otros papeles como Couché descubri que el toner pegaba un poco mejor, aun asi decidi hacer mi cambio por la brother DCP-7055 que es un multifuncional la cual me dio excelentes resultados en el acetato, impresion y transferencia perfectas sin problemas.

Como comentario en la tienda me comentaron que la Samsung LM-2165W daba problemas en mexico segun me explicaron por la altura de la ciudad, no estoy seguro de ello pero se los comparto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2012)

Rafzy dijo:


> .......Como comentario en la tienda me comentaron que la Samsung LM-2165W _*daba problemas en mexico segun me explicaron por la altura de la ciudad,*_ no estoy seguro de ello pero se los comparto.



  Sería interesante que te expliquen de donde salió esa deducción


----------



## Rafzy (Nov 24, 2012)

Despues de revisar la informacion anterior sobre la Samsung ML-2165 en la propia pagina de Samsung viene este problema, lo que no me dijeron en la tienda es que tiene solucion y es muy simple, en el software de la impresora, se configura la "Altitud".

Espero no haber causado confusion sobre el tema de esta impresora.


----------



## diegoja (Nov 24, 2012)

Rafzy dijo:


> Despues de revisar la informacion anterior sobre la Samsung ML-2165 en la propia pagina de Samsung viene este problema, lo que no me dijeron en la tienda es que tiene solucion y es muy simple, en el software de la impresora, se configura la "Altitud".
> 
> Espero no haber causado confusion sobre el tema de esta impresora.



hola! estoy por comprar esa impresora, qué tipos de problemas dá eso de la configuracion de la "altitud"?¿?¿?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2012)

diegoja dijo:


> hola! estoy por comprar esa impresora, qué tipos de problemas dá eso de la configuracion de la "altitud"?¿?¿?



Acabo de mirar el manual y la presentación de la impresora y no dice *nada*, esperemos que @rafzy pueda publicar la información que encontró.


----------



## Rafzy (Nov 24, 2012)

Claro mira en esta pagina da clic a "Guías de como hacerlo - [8601] Ajuste de Altitud ML-2165W"
te abrira una ventana con los pasos a seguir para hacer esta configuración.

http://www.samsung.com/mx/consumer/...ters/printers-monochrome/ML-2165W/XAX-support

PD: El problema que Samsung Menciona es:
"manchas con forma de gusanitos blancas con negro y pueden ser continuas o aleatorias"

A mi en la tienda me explicaron que las impresiones salian a veces incompletas o cortadas por secciones.


----------



## diegoja (Nov 25, 2012)

ah, bien, tiene solucion ese problema . 
A los que tienen experiencia con empresoras laser (yo siempre tuve chorro de tinta), tienen algun cuidado especial?¿ ya sea, se la puede tener un periodo  SIN USAR, no afecta al cabezal?¿?¿. Tuve mala experiencia con las recargas de cartuchos, en caso de laser se puede recargar toner?¿


----------



## R-Mario (May 29, 2013)

Que impresora me recomienda para esta tarea. Tengo una brother HL2130 que imprime muy clarito, ya le subi para que imprima con maximo toner pero aun asi no lo hace, eso si le dura mucho el toner .

En el trabajo cuando me imprimen las hojas y me las dan me he dado cuenta que imprime con tanto toner que hasta se alcanza a sentir el borde de las lineas de toner. Ahora me imagino eso en el papel contact y me imagino que han de quedar super super bien.

Pero creo que es una fotocopiadora. Saben de algo que le pueda hacer a mi impresora para hacerla imprimir asi de bien.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2013)

osk_rin dijo:


> la brorher hl-2130 funciona perfecto para los pcb's comprobado
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67495
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67494



lo confirmo,funciona un espectáculo ¡¡¡¡





Ajna dijo:


> Que impresora me recomienda para esta tarea. Tengo una brother HL2130 que imprime muy clarito, ya le subi para que imprima con maximo toner pero aun asi no lo hace, eso si le dura mucho el toner .
> 
> En el trabajo cuando me imprimen las hojas y me las dan me he dado cuenta que imprime con tanto toner que hasta se alcanza a sentir el borde de las lineas de toner. Ahora me imagino eso en el papel contact y me imagino que han de quedar super super bien.
> 
> Pero creo que es una fotocopiadora. Saben de algo que le pueda hacer a mi impresora para hacerla imprimir asi de bien.



esa impresora funciona perfecta para las pcb,solo que tenes que configurar para que no ahorre thoner y en papel fino ,
si no cambia lo oscuro ,puede ser que tenga poco thoner la impresora,por lo menos eso me paso la otra ves,pero una ves recargado el cartucho,todo de 10 ' las pcb ,
también es poco de maña ,depende del papel,
en mi caso el que mejor me resulta es papel fino común de revista viva,esa del diario clarin,
con el papel termico comprado en la casa de electronica funciona mucho mejor,
prueba configurando bien la impresora


----------



## fofo almarales (Ago 28, 2013)

diegoja dijo:


> ah, bien, tiene solucion ese problema .
> A los que tienen experiencia con empresoras laser (yo siempre tuve chorro de tinta), tienen algun cuidado especial?¿ ya sea, se la puede tener un periodo  SIN USAR, no afecta al cabezal?¿?¿. Tuve mala experiencia con las recargas de cartuchos, en caso de laser se puede recargar toner?¿



Bueno, para mi son menos fastidiosas que las de inyeccion, de hecho ni fastidiosas son. El unico problema que tuve fue que queme la impresora samsung  (si, el unico) con la que postie mis primeros resultados, la queme por usar un papel "para transparencias" cuando en realidad no era acetato de impresion laser sino portadas para encuadernar. Me achicharró el fusor de la impresora y me quemo el termistor que no se consigue. Total, ahi me quedo de repuesto y termine comprando una usada por la mitad del precio del fusor completo. Sigo imprimiendo en ella sin problemas.

El consejo ideal es probar con la plancha bien caliente, planchando una de las esquinas del papel que se va a imprimir, si el papel no cambia su figura puede ser impreso perfectamente por una impresora laser, para dar una idea, el fusor alcanza 180ºC, ya saben mas o menos hasta donde tienen que llevar la plancha para probar y7o transferir toner.

Me anima que despues de 2 años se mantenga el tema, es un buen tema para quienes se inician en el arte del diseño de pcbs caseros


----------



## lewatoto (Ene 1, 2014)

diegoja dijo:


> ah, bien, tiene solucion ese problema .
> A los que tienen experiencia con empresoras laser (yo siempre tuve chorro de tinta), tienen algun cuidado especial?¿ ya sea, se la puede tener un periodo  SIN USAR, no afecta al cabezal?¿?¿. Tuve mala experiencia con las recargas de cartuchos, en caso de laser se puede recargar toner?¿



Hola, quería saber si compraste la samsung ml 6125 de ser así ¿cómo te han salido los pcb?, ¿has tenido problemas al recargar el cartucho?, ¿el cartucho "de prueba" que viene con la impresora se puede rellenar o hay que comprar otro? lo pregunto porque he visto ese modelo en aproximadamente $64 USD en una tienda local y se ve tentadora la oferta.


----------



## diegoja (Ene 1, 2014)

lewatoto dijo:


> Hola, quería saber si compraste la samsung ml 6125 de ser así ¿cómo te han salido los pcb?, ¿has tenido problemas al recargar el cartucho?, ¿el cartucho "de prueba" que viene con la impresora se puede rellenar o hay que comprar otro? lo pregunto porque he visto ese modelo en aproximadamente $64 USD en una tienda local y se ve tentadora la oferta.



Hola, al final no la compré, ya q*UE* en ese momento pude solucionar el tema de fotoco*P*ias q*UE* me volvian loco. Perdon por no poder ayudarte.
Saludos !!


----------



## albertoxx (Ene 1, 2014)

Yo compre una ML2165 y pues si me transfirio bien usando ese blue transfer y una plancha, lo que si es que me costo un poco pero creo que que fue por la temperatura de la plancha que es de mala calidad y pues necesitaba mucho mas calor, alguien ha medido la temperatura de su plancha cuando hacen una tranferencia que les haya quedado bien?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 1, 2014)

plancha bien caliente,que dore un poco el papel


----------



## mono1969 (Ene 1, 2014)

Por mi parte les comparto la forma en que fabrico las pcb.
Realmente no tengo problemas con ninguna impresora laser, probe con dos que tengo en el trabajo, una HP y una DELL y con dos que tengo en casa una SAMSUNG y una OKI, todas con toner original y funcionan perfecto, ahora el papel que mejor resultado me da es el que utilizan para hacer las calcamonias( vinil ), compro el rollo y lo corto a la medida que quiera( A3-A4 etc)
Imprimo en ese papel y para transferirlo utilizo una laminadora muy barata, la ventaja con respecto a la plancha es que la laminadora aplica calor y presion permanente, dependiendo del tamaño de la placa lo paso de 7 a 10 veces, luego dejo la placa que se enfrie y el vinil sale sin problemas y sin dejar ningun residuo, queda impecable aun con trazados muy finos, aparte luego limpio el papel que use con acetona y se puede reusar 3 o 4 veces, luego de eso como hacemos todos atacamos la placa con percloruro, yo personalmente utilizo una parte de acido muriatico y dos partes de agua oxigenada (con mucho cuidado porque esta mezcla despide gases, se tiene que hacer en un lugar ventilado ) y en 5 minutos la placa esta lista.
Luego imprimo la mascara de componentes con el mismo papel, lo paso por la laminadora y listo, no toma mas de 15 minutos para realizar la placa.


----------



## diegoja (Ene 1, 2014)

Un dato que les puedo dejar, y es algo que me ha servido mucho, antes de proceder al planchado del papel sobre el pcb, es mojarlo con abundante agua, luego quitarle un poco el exceso de agua, y asi humeda proceder al planchado.


----------



## djwash (Ene 2, 2014)

mono1969 dijo:


> Por mi parte les comparto la forma en que fabrico las pcb.
> Realmente no tengo problemas con ninguna impresora laser, probe con dos que tengo en el trabajo, una HP y una DELL y con dos que tengo en casa una SAMSUNG y una OKI, todas con toner original y funcionan perfecto, ahora el papel que mejor resultado me da es el que utilizan para hacer las calcamonias( vinil ), compro el rollo y lo corto a la medida que quiera( A3-A4 etc)
> Imprimo en ese papel y para transferirlo utilizo una laminadora muy barata, la ventaja con respecto a la plancha es que la laminadora aplica calor y presion permanente, dependiendo del tamaño de la placa lo paso de 7 a 10 veces, luego dejo la placa que se enfrie y el vinil sale sin problemas y sin dejar ningun residuo, queda impecable aun con trazados muy finos, aparte luego limpio el papel que use con acetona y se puede reusar 3 o 4 veces, luego de eso como hacemos todos atacamos la placa con percloruro, yo personalmente utilizo una parte de acido muriatico y dos partes de agua oxigenada (con mucho cuidado porque esta mezcla despide gases, se tiene que hacer en un lugar ventilado ) y en 5 minutos la placa esta lista.
> Luego imprimo la mascara de componentes con el mismo papel, lo paso por la laminadora y listo, no toma mas de 15 minutos para realizar la placa.





Hola, tuviste que hacer alguna modificacion para pasar la placa por la laminadora, pregunto porque aqui venden laminadoras pero el espesor que manejan es limitado, dice hasta 254 micrones. Si tenes algo de informacion al respecto te lo agradeceria, estoy teniendo problemas con las impresiones laser que hacen localmente no usan el mismo toner que antes y no se transfiere a la placa, estoy decidido a comprar una impresora laser y una laminadora...

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2014)

diegoja dijo:


> Un dato que les puedo dejar, y es algo que me ha servido mucho, antes de proceder al planchado del papel sobre el pcb, es mojarlo con abundante agua, luego quitarle un poco el exceso de agua, y asi humeda proceder al planchado.



excelente, acabo de probar tu método y funciona de maravillas,y no me hizo dejar en remojo el pcb para quitarle el papel .. 
primero lo planche con la planta no muy caliente,luego remoje y planche de nuevo y el papel salio solito  ¡¡¡¡


----------



## diegoja (Ene 2, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> excelente, acabo de probar tu método y funciona de maravillas,y no me hizo dejar en remojo el pcb para quitarle el papel ..
> primero lo planche con la planta no muy caliente,luego remoje y planche de nuevo y el papel salio solito  ¡¡¡¡



supongo que el uso del agua mejora la transferencia y distribucion de calor  de la plancha, así, siempre la uso a la plancha a temperatura media (por donde dice para lana).
Otra cosa como tip, es que si despues de planchado y al momento de quitar el papel para verificar si quedo impreso sobre el pcb, los lugares que no se adhirieron, repetir el procedimiento de mojar y planchar, eso tambien me ha dado resultado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2014)

sale realmente bien,es esta pcb para componentes smd 
Ver el archivo adjunto 103553


----------



## diegoja (Ene 2, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> sale realmente bien,es esta pcb para componentes smd
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103553



IMPECABLE!  quedó muy buena


----------



## mono1969 (Ene 2, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, tuviste que hacer alguna modificacion para pasar la placa por la laminadora, pregunto porque aqui venden laminadoras pero el espesor que manejan es limitado, dice hasta 254 micrones. Si tenes algo de informacion al respecto te lo agradeceria, estoy teniendo problemas con las impresiones laser que hacen localmente no usan el mismo toner que antes y no se transfiere a la placa, estoy decidido a comprar una impresora laser y una laminadora...
> 
> Saludos.


Mira la laminadora que compre es la mas ordinaria que encontre, porque queria probar y si al principio tenia que empujar un poco para que pasaran, pero luego la desarme y mire que los dos rodillos termicos tenian unos bujes, estos son de plastico asi es que les agrande un poquito el centro para que quedara un poco de juego y listo anda de primera.

Tambien se que vienen laminadoras mas profesionales que uno les regula tanto la temperatura, velocidad, espesor del material y traen 4 cilindros termicos.
Cualquier duda aca estamos


----------



## jamesoro (Ene 2, 2014)

bueno yo tengo una pregunta solo es comprarla y meter la baquilita o hay que hacerle cambios, yo vi hace rato que tocaba cambiar o mejorar unos rodillos y hacer una papel o algo asi.
los pcb se ven muy bien y me gustaria comprarme una pero  que no tenga que dañarla " pues mucho"


----------



## R-Mario (Ene 2, 2014)

Miren el pcb que pude hacer con el papel de una agenda de teléfonos y con la impresora brother 2130 y funciona 

El capacitor es un tamaño 1206 el integrado tiene 8 pads por debajo


----------



## jamesoro (Ene 2, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> Miren el pcb que pude hacer con el papel de una agenda de teléfonos y con la impresora brother 2130 y funciona
> 
> El capacitor es un tamaño 1206 el integrado tiene 8 pads por debajo



explica como lo hizo,se ve muy bien


----------



## R-Mario (Ene 3, 2014)

jamesoro dijo:


> explica como lo hizo,se ve muy bien




Nada del otro mundo, solo usando la técnica de la plancha, en el trabajo me dieron una agenda de esas que tienen un papel que esta como muy liso y amarillento y donde pintan muy bonito los bolígrafos

Use ese papel, imprimí con el máximo toner, planche por 30 segundos, deje que enfriara lo meti en agua 1 minuto y el papel se cayo solo y wuala, por fin encontre el papel ideal.

Luego para soldar esa cosa diminuta use estaño en pasta y le aplique calor con una secadora y todo salio bien


----------



## schuanstiger (Ene 3, 2014)

Yo tengo la samsung ml-1640 y me imprime excelentemente las pcb's sobre hojas de revista, a pesar de que yo mismo recargo el toner y reseteo el contador por software la calidad no es alterada, jamás me deshacería de ella puedo hasta imprimir libros completos y una infinidad de pcbs perfectos a un precio ridiculamente bajo.


----------



## djwash (Ene 3, 2014)

Que opinan de la Samsung ML 2165W es la que estoy consiguiendo aca mas economica alrededor de $650, las otras son la Samsung ML 2955 DW y Brother HL 2130 y HL 2270 todas arriba de los $1200, no hay de los modelos que han publicado aca. Les parece que sirve? Supongo que deben ser lo mismo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2014)

si usa tóner sirve


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si usa tóner sirve



 Hay máquinas en las que el tóner una vez "Cocinado" no vuelve a ablandarse --> *NO* transfiere.

Por ejemplo: Las máquinas Toshiba


----------



## djwash (Ene 4, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay máquinas en las que el tóner una vez "Cocinado" no vuelve a ablandarse --> *NO* transfiere.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Las máquinas Toshiba



Algo asi esta pasando donde imprimia, el toner ahora no se pega, y si lo miras de cerca no es uniforme como en otras impresiones que tengo guardadas, no sirve preguntarle a los que trabajan allí porque ni idea tienen, les da lo mismo mientras imprima... Ya me clavé en varios $ en impresiones inservibles, asique me voy por una impresora laser...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hay máquinas en las que el tóner una vez "Cocinado" no vuelve a ablandarse --> *NO* transfiere.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Las máquinas Toshiba



debe usar otro tipo de toner , no lo sabia,menos mal que no compre toshiba


----------



## djwash (Ene 7, 2014)

mono1969 dijo:


> Por mi parte les comparto la forma en que fabrico las pcb.
> Realmente no tengo problemas con ninguna impresora laser, probe con dos que tengo en el trabajo, una HP y una DELL y con dos que tengo en casa una SAMSUNG y una OKI, todas con toner original y funcionan perfecto, ahora el papel que mejor resultado me da es el que utilizan para hacer las calcamonias( vinil ), compro el rollo y lo corto a la medida que quiera( A3-A4 etc)
> Imprimo en ese papel y para transferirlo utilizo una laminadora muy barata, la ventaja con respecto a la plancha es que la laminadora aplica calor y presion permanente, dependiendo del tamaño de la placa lo paso de 7 a 10 veces, luego dejo la placa que se enfrie y el vinil sale sin problemas y sin dejar ningun residuo, queda impecable aun con trazados muy finos, aparte luego limpio el papel que use con acetona y se puede reusar 3 o 4 veces, luego de eso como hacemos todos atacamos la placa con percloruro, yo personalmente utilizo una parte de acido muriatico y dos partes de agua oxigenada (con mucho cuidado porque esta mezcla despide gases, se tiene que hacer en un lugar ventilado ) y en 5 minutos la placa esta lista.
> Luego imprimo la mascara de componentes con el mismo papel, lo paso por la laminadora y listo, no toma mas de 15 minutos para realizar la placa.



No me queda claro que papel usas, es el papel que trae el vinilo atras? el que es brillante y no se le pega nada que normalmente se tira a la basura o metes el vinil directo a la impresora? Ya que lei que usan ese papel, pero no me queda claro que papel usas vos.

He comprado acetato para probar, tambien lei por ahi que lo usan, o filmina, voy a darle con la plancha si no se deforma lo meto a la impresora.


Gracias por la info, al final me compre una Brother HL 1112, vamos a ver que pasa...


----------



## Kowaky (Ene 7, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Que opinan de la Samsung ML 2165W es la que estoy consiguiendo aca mas economica alrededor de $650, las otras son la Samsung ML 2955 DW y Brother HL 2130 y HL 2270 todas arriba de los $1200, no hay de los modelos que han publicado aca. Les parece que sirve? Supongo que deben ser lo mismo...


 

@djwash Yo tengo la ML 2165W Wi-Fi y la recomiendo, es muy buena pero cuando la uso imprimo siempre en papel FT Kodak, queda con transferencia del 99%, pero en la mayoría de PCB uso es Papel Fotosensible es de 100%


----------



## djwash (Ene 7, 2014)

Kowaky dijo:


> @djwash Yo tengo la ML 2165W Wi-Fi y la recomiendo, es muy buena pero cuando la uso imprimo siempre en papel FT Kodak, queda con transferencia del 99%, pero en la mayoría de PCB uso es Papel Fotosensible es de 100%




Gracias por la recomendacion, me acabo de comprar la Brother HL 1112. Vamos a ver que pasa...


----------



## mono1969 (Ene 7, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> No me queda claro que papel usas, es el papel que trae el vinilo atras? el que es brillante y no se le pega nada que normalmente se tira a la basura o metes el vinil directo a la impresora? Ya que lei que usan ese papel, pero no me queda claro que papel usas vos.
> 
> He comprado acetato para probar, tambien lei por ahi que lo usan, o filmina, voy a darle con la plancha si no se deforma lo meto a la impresora.
> 
> ...


El material para calcamonias trae el vinil pegado sobre otro papel ( no lo despego ), corto a la medida que quiero y asi lo meto en la impresora, imprimo sobre el lado del vinil.


----------



## djwash (Ene 7, 2014)

mono1969 dijo:


> El material para calcamonias trae el vinil pegado sobre otro papel ( no lo despego ), corto a la medida que quiero y asi lo meto en la impresora, imprimo sobre el lado del vinil.



Ahh, en el foro varios usuarios comentaron que se usa el papel de base o Liner, es el papel que trae atras el vinil, es un palel que tiene una cara siliconada y normalmente lo tiran. Vos imprimis directo sobre el vinil, otros sacan el vinil e imprimen en el papel que queda atras.


Les cuento que probe la impresora con papel ilustracion y quedo perfecto, se transfiere al 100% no se levanta nada. Dos pasadas de 1 minuto con plancha en algodon y le doy con un rodillo de goma de impresora, hasta que tenga la laminadora y consiga papel Liner o filmina.

Djwash esta feliz!  jajjaa

Gracias !! Saludos al Foro.


----------



## mono1969 (Ene 7, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Ahh, en el foro varios usuarios comentaron que se usa el papel de base o Liner, es el papel que trae atras el vinil, es un palel que tiene una cara siliconada y normalmente lo tiran. Vos imprimis directo sobre el vinil, otros sacan el vinil e imprimen en el papel que queda atras.
> 
> 
> Les cuento que probe la impresora con papel ilustracion y quedo perfecto, se transfiere al 100% no se levanta nada. Dos pasadas de 1 minuto con plancha en algodon y le doy con un rodillo de goma de impresora, hasta que tenga la laminadora y consiga papel Liner o filmina.
> ...


La verdad es que nunca probe usar el papel de base del vinil, yo lo utilizo asi porque luego de transferir lo limpio con acetona y lo utilizo de nuevo


----------



## lewatoto (Ene 25, 2014)

diegoja dijo:


> Hola, al final no la compré, ya q*UE* en ese momento pude solucionar el tema de fotoco*P*ias q*UE* me volvian loco. Perdon por no poder ayudarte.
> Saludos !!


gracias por contestar.


albertoxx dijo:


> Yo compre una ML2165 y pues si me transfirio bien usando ese blue transfer y una plancha, lo que si es que me costo un poco pero creo que que fue por la temperatura de la plancha que es de mala calidad y pues necesitaba mucho mas calor, alguien ha medido la temperatura de su plancha cuando hacen una tranferencia que les haya quedado bien?



solo una pregunta, respecto al toner ¿lo compras original o rellenas el cartucho?


----------



## santiago perez (Ene 26, 2014)

lewatoto dijo:


> gracias por contestar.
> 
> 
> solo una pregunta, respecto al toner ¿lo compras original o rellenas el cartucho?


 compro el polvo y lo relleno


----------



## lewatoto (Mar 21, 2014)

Les comento que compré la samsung ML-2165 y funciona de maravilla, el toner si se adhiere a la placa, ahora solo me falta mejorar mi técnica y estaría todo bien.


----------



## djwash (May 22, 2014)

Alguien sabe que puede pasar si uso mucho tiempo papel mas grueso del que admite una impresora laser? Ya saben tengo la Brother 1112, y admite segun el manual papel de 65grs a 105grs, yo he comprado papel de 220grs y en principio no lo toma, pero si empujo la hoja si lo toma e imprime normalmente. Que opinan? Tendre desgaste prematuro de rodillos y demas o no pasa nada?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2014)

Si es de mas de 105g/m² ya no es papel, es cartulina. 

Un estimado "Grosero" sería que el empleo de esa cartulina provoca 4 veces mas desgaste que el papel normal 75/80g/m² y alguno que otro riesgo de dañar el fusor de la máquina.

Por otro lado ¿ Cuantas hojas de cartulina imprimes por día ?


----------



## djwash (May 22, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si es de mas de 105g/m² ya no es papel, es cartulina.
> 
> Un estimado "Grosero" sería que el empleo de esa cartulina provoca 4 veces mas desgaste que el papel normal 75/80g/m² y alguno que otro riesgo de dañar el fusor de la máquina.
> 
> Por otro lado ¿ Cuantas hojas de cartulina imprimes por día ?



Menos de 20 hojas calculo que imprimiria por dia, en total son unas 120 hojas y no creo que haga mas de eso.

Y si es grueso el papel creo que se llama obra, es de 74x110cm corte 10 pliegos en A4 despues me di cuenta del gramaje y que no lo tomaba la impresora  la verdad no lo tuve en cuenta...

Me parece que voy a mandar a imprimir en alguna grafica, no quisiera correr riesgos mas alla del desgaste...

Gracias Fogo.


----------



## fofo almarales (Ago 7, 2016)

Saludos nuevamente!

He terminado algunos trabajos y renunciado a otros, asi que afortunadamente podré tener mas tiempo para volver al foro con todos los hierros y seguir colaborando!

Les comento como novedad que compre un kit de recarga del cartucho que ya paso a mejor vida. Compre toner (hice un estimado y da para 5 recargas) y un chip eeprom para el cartucho reciclado. Al cartucho le hice su respectiva limpieza por dentro con aspiradora y alcohol y a los engranajes su respectiva lubricación. El kit completo de recarga me salio hace 3 meses en unos 6usd aqui en Venezuela (digo hace unos meses porque la inflacion en Venezuela se ha descontrolado) y pues ya hice una placa con toner recargado. Resultados: Mejores que con toner original a poca cantidad.

Resumen: En mi caso funcionó excelente con toner recargado. Una placa de 150x100 mm con texto incluido, ni siquiera hizo falta usar marcador indeleble para corregir pistas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2016)

fofo almarales dijo:


> . . . . Al cartucho le hice su respectiva limpieza por dentro con aspiradora y alcohol y a los engranajes su respectiva lubricación. El kit completo de recarga me salio hace 3 meses en unos 6usd aqui en Venezuela (digo hace unos meses porque la inflacion en Venezuela se ha descontrolado) y pues ya hice una placa con toner recargado. *Resultados: Mejores que con toner original a poca cantidad.
> *. . .


Suele ocurrir.
El tóner de recarga es genérico seguramente sirve para varias marca y modelos de impresoras, en consecuencia se ajusta, también, de forma genérica.

Uno de esos ajustes es la temperatura de fusión, en tu caso la temperatura de fusión del tóner alternativo debe ser algo mayor a la del tóner original, la impresora no lo fija con intensidad y se puede transferir mas fácilmente. 

También puede ocurrir al revés y NO se transfiere.


----------

